# Dependent parents



## Darthanakin (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi guys
I wonder if anyone can help me, I am English I live in the USA with my US wife and 2 kids and her parents.
We want to move to Ireland (we hate the states) but she won't move without her parents.
I have researched it a little but I'm not sure that when we get to Ireland which form we fill out for her parents EU1 or EU1A
Also I have been told that they have to be financially dependent on us but also told that because we all live together that will suffice


----------

